# Fed up with all the ads that appear on your screen.



## Bellbird (Nov 27, 2022)

At long last my viewing is not being continually interrupted with those pesky ads. I have downloaded the Google Chrome  Adblocker, what a difference, not only no ads but my laptop is so much faster.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 27, 2022)

I too am fed up.  The adds seem to be geared to those people with a very low IQ.  The "Dumb and Dumber Society" is winning again.  Smart people keep away!


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 27, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> At long last my viewing is not being continually interrupted with those pesky ads. I have downloaded the Google Chrome  Adblocker, what a difference, not only no ads but my laptop is so much faster.


May have to give this a try...thank you.


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 29, 2022)

The Adblocker is free, NO cost at all, it works a treat.


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 29, 2022)

The Adblocker is free, NO cost at all, it works like a treat.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 29, 2022)

I've used 'Ghostery' for years *FREE* add-on to your browser (mine - Firefox). 'Bleachbit' is a good *FREE *cleaner as a standalone app. Too many ad blockers & virus checkers are detrimental to the performance of your browsers & processes.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 4, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> At long last my viewing is not being continually interrupted with those pesky ads. I have downloaded the Google Chrome  Adblocker, what a difference, not only no ads but my laptop is so much faster.


I've been checking this out.
Do I want Google Chrome Adblocker Plus...free?

Or regular Google Chrome Adblocker?...which I'm not seeing.

ETA:  i found it...but there's a box to the right that says..'add chrome'
When i hit that it says...'read and change all your data on all websites'...what's that about/

And 'extensions'


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2022)

I've used AdBlock Plus....free....for years, and it has blocked literally millions of ads....on Chrome, Firefox, and Edge...with no problems. 
https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## SeniorBen (Dec 4, 2022)

Some sites won't allow you to access their articles if you have an ad-blocker enabled. Sometimes you can get around that by turning off Javascript for that site, but you lose some of the content — usually multi-media crap, so it's usually not a big deal. Most of the time, I just want to read the article.

I don't mind ads if they're non-intrusive, but all too often, they make reading the article pretty much impossible. Who can read with all these videos playing with audio and popups. If they're not intrusive, I'll pause my ad-blocker on that site and allow ads. Otherwise, I use a Javascript switcher (Quick Javascript Switcher) to turn it off.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2022)

Ads are what pays for the Internet and keeps it free.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 4, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> At long last my viewing is not being continually interrupted with those pesky ads. I have downloaded the Google Chrome  Adblocker, what a difference, not only no ads but my laptop is so much faster.


My laptop never runs slow, that's because I found that if I clear viewing history, along with browsing data and browsing history, it leaves my laptop cookie clear. That in turn makes the speed of my laptop akin to being brand new.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 12, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> At long last my viewing is not being continually interrupted with those pesky ads. I have downloaded the Google Chrome  Adblocker, what a difference, not only no ads but my laptop is so much faster.


Yeah, and now Google gets to track every site you go to, and possibly whatever info you enter into that site. Google cannot be trusted.


----------



## Devi (Dec 12, 2022)

Indiana Joe said:


> Yeah, and now Google gets to track every site you go to, and possibly whatever info you enter into that site. Google cannot be trusted.


Yes. Same reason we don't use Chrome — we don't add spyware to our computers.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 12, 2022)

Devi said:


> Yes. Same reason we don't use Chrome — we don't add spyware to our computers.


You can't beat the greedy bums entirely, but you can cut down quite a bit what they do capture about you.


----------



## SeniorBen (Dec 12, 2022)

I turn off Javascript with a 'Javascript switcher' on sites that overwhelm you with ads. I don't mind a few if they're unobtrusive, but on some sites it's nearly impossible to read the articles with all the videos and audio running, so I turn them all off by turning off Javascript. You lose some of the content, but 9 out of ten times, it's not missed.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 13, 2022)

In case you have not noticed advertising in movies uses the following approach:

1. Movie starts with no ads for the 1st 10 or more minutes.  This is to get you "hooked" on the movie.
2. Then the ads come and they come and they come.
3. As you get almost to the end of the movie, there seem to be more ads than the movie.  They have you hooked.  You want to find out what the end is going to be so the advertisers really "hit you between the eyes."

It's a dirty trick and I don't pay their game.  I buy TV shows from Amazon or just read a good book.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 13, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> In case you have not noticed advertising in movies uses the following approach:
> 
> 1. Movie starts with no ads for the 1st 10 or more minutes.  This is to get you "hooked" on the movie.
> 2. Then the ads come and they come and they come.
> ...


Ran into that on my Roku streaming box. Tubi ain't too bad with it, nor is Roku itself, but most of the other free apps are horrible.  If you fast forward for some reason, you have to sit and watch 5 or 6 commercials before the movie begins again.  If you fast forward again, because the movie plot still hasn't moved on enough, you again get hit with another five.  This varies from app to app.  Redbox and a few others are totally unwatchable because of this.


----------

